# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  Is mDNS possible in vb6?

## Maatooh

Hello, I would like to be able to implement mDNS in a project where I set up a server on a local network and it can be found with a "name.local" instead of ipv4.

Apparently I have not found much information about it and if it is possible to do it in vb.

Thanks a lot.   :Big Grin:

----------


## couttsj

Why not just add it to the "HOSTS" file?

J.A. Coutts

----------


## Maatooh

The HOSTS file works great, but many clients that will connect are ESP microcontrollers. You could write them the fixed ipv4 address but with some uncertainty the server ip might change and you would have to update the address on each microcontroller and the idea is not to recompile as the project is meant to change the WIFI source every so often . also assuming that the end user doesn't get a chance to fix it and it will be out of my hands to fix it in the future once installed.

Maybe there is a solution that I can't see.

Thanks a lot!  :Big Grin:

----------

